# new holland 1630



## johnb67 (Jan 8, 2010)

I just purchase a 1997 new holland 1630 with front loader and
backhoe. With all attachment on the 3pt hydraulics do not work.
Do I need to connect or disconnect anything from the backhoe 
for this to work. Any help would be greatly appriciated.

Thanks
John


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johnb67 _
> *I just purchase a 1997 new holland 1630 with front loader and
> backhoe. With all attachment on the 3pt hydraulics do not work.
> Do I need to connect or disconnect anything from the backhoe
> ...


Welcome to Tractor Forum John! :friends: 

It may not be a problem with the hydraulics. Before we look at that aspect of the system, have you ensured that the rockshaft drop rate valve is fully open? 

There should be a valve adjustment knob somewhere in the vicinity under the operator's seat that allows adjustment of the drop rate of the rock shafts on the 3 pt. hitch. You want to turn it counter clockwise to ensure it is open and the rockshaft arms can drop. The hydraulic servo that operates the rockshaft arms typically works ONLY in the lift or up direction. It has NO down force. If the drop adjustment valve is closed or not open enough, the rockshaft arms will not drop or drop very slowly. 

Another possibility is that typically the rockshaft arms must be stowed in the full up postion in order to mount the backhoe. Left in this position for an extended amount of time, the rockshaft arms can become stuck in the up postion enough though you put the rockshaft adjustment lever in the full down position. 

Sometimes have a couple of big heavy people stand on the rock shaft arms with the rockshaft arm adjustment lever in the full down position is enough weight to push the arms back to the full down position. Sometimes more weight is required. 

Try these solutions first and lets see what happens. Then we can consider other options. 

I had the VERY same thing happen to me last month when I went to mount my rotary cutter. The drop rate adjustment valve was closed and I did not realize it. I had inadvertantly hit it with my clumsey size 14EE clod hoppers and closed it getting on and off the tractor. My valve is located very close to the operator station floor under the seat where I keep my feet. :duh:


----------



## johnb67 (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks for the info, I will try this tonight and hopefully this will solve it.


----------

